# hitchhike, hitch, hitchhiker, hitcher



## Lucas99

¿Hay algún equivalente en español para el verbo _to hitch_?

¿Lo hay para el sustantivo _hitcher_?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Artrella

Lucas99 said:
			
		

> muchas gracias.





En realidad no sé si existe un sustantivo para esto en castellano.  Lo que sí existe es el verbo que corresponde a "To hitch hike" y se dice "Hacer dedo".

Si encuentro un sustantivo, te lo mando.  Art    



hacer dedo: (DRAE)
 1. fr. Hacer señas para indicar a los automovilistas que se pretende viajar utilizando el sistema del autoestop. 
 2. fr. Viajar utilizando el sistema del autoestop. Hice dedo hasta Barcelona.


----------



## Artrella

*autoestopista. * 

1. adj. Que practica el autoestop. U. t. c. s

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Se ve que esto es usado en España, en Argentina no lo usamos.  Bueno ahí está el sustantivo.


Art


----------



## Leopold

En España decimos "autoestopista".


----------



## el_novato

No me imaginé que se le llamara autoestopista a las personas que viajan de "aventón".  

Saludos.


----------



## Leopold

Yo es la primera vez que oigo "aventón" Nov.


----------



## el_novato

Hola Leopold.

Es un término usado en México.

Otra variante es:  viajar con "el gordo".   Esta expresión se utiliza, debido a que cuando pides un aventón, o haces la seña del autoestop, lo haces con el dedo gordo, y pues viajas con el gordo.

Creo que está por demás señalar que este expresiones de este tipo, puede corresponder a ciertas zonas o regiones, y no tiene que ser a nivel nacional.



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> Yo es la primera vez que oigo "aventón" Nov.


----------



## Masood

= _Hacer dedo_...En inglés británico diríamos 'hitch-hiker' en vez de 'hitcher'.


----------



## belén

Aventón sólo lo he oído en México. 
Corrígeme si me equivoco Novato, pero también se usa entre amigos, cuando le pides a otro que te acompañe a un sitio con el coche, ¿cierto?
Oye, ¿me das un aventón a casa de mi abuelo?
(en inglés "a ride")
A mi me da pesar porque en España no tenemos ninguna palabra para decir "ride" y cuando digo aventón nadie me entiende   Hay que gastar saliva y decir "Te importa acompañarme a ..." o "me llevas a ..."


----------



## Leopold

Se puede decir "dar un pasaje", si no me equivoco. Pero lo más normal es "¿Me llevas...?".


----------



## el_novato

Asi es Leopold, pero en "expresiones alternativas", ¿quién se va a andar preocupando de lo normal o correcto que sea?



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> Se puede decir "dar un pasaje", si no me equivoco. Pero lo más normal es "¿Me llevas...?".


----------



## el_novato

Estás en lo correcto, también se usa en ese contexto.

Y cabe menciona que también se usa la palabra "ride".  Pero eso de "autoestop" si que es nuevo para mi oidos.




			
				belen said:
			
		

> Aventón sólo lo he oído en México.
> Corrígeme si me equivoco Novato, pero también se usa entre amigos, cuando le pides a otro que te acompañe a un sitio con el coche, ¿cierto?
> Oye, ¿me das un aventón a casa de mi abuelo?
> (en inglés "a ride")
> A mi me da pesar porque en España no tenemos ninguna palabra para decir "ride" y cuando digo aventón nadie me entiende   Hay que gastar saliva y decir "Te importa acompañarme a ..." o "me llevas a ..."


----------



## mjscott

Soy maestra en el estado de Washington y tengo muchos estudiantes que hablan español en casa e ingles en la escuela. Por eso han creado nuevas palabras de “Spanglish.” En vez de pedir, “Me llevas a…”—dicen “¿Me das un raide a…” (Will you give me a ride?)


----------



## dvquo

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hola Leopold.
> 
> Es un término usado en México.
> 
> Otra variante es:  viajar con "el gordo".   Esta expresión se utiliza, debido a que cuando pides un aventón, o haces la seña del autoestop, lo haces con el dedo gordo, y pues viajas con el gordo.
> 
> Creo que está por demás señalar que este expresiones de este tipo, puede corresponder a ciertas zonas o regiones, y no tiene que ser a nivel nacional.


Pues al menos también se usan dichas expresiones en el DF   
Tambien existe viajar de "a grapa", variante de viajar de a gratis. Por el momento no se me ocurre otra.


----------



## Leopold

También decimos "hacer dedo"


----------



## el_novato

Para lo que es gratis, también hay un "titipuchal" (bastante_s) de expresiones.

Y recuerda la máxima:

A la gorra no hay quien le corra​
Pongo dos ejemplos :

de a grapa, 

de gorrita  (gorrita café), ya que la expresión de gorra no es tan suave como la de gorrita

En fin, México (me imagino que como todos los países), es rico en _expresiones alternativas_



			
				dvquo said:
			
		

> Pues al menos también se usan dichas expresiones en el DF
> Tambien existe viajar de "a grapa", variante de viajar de a gratis. Por el momento no se me ocurre otra.


----------



## dvquo

Sí, definitivamente México está lleno de frases alternativas para mil y un cosas... que también dependen de la zona del país y de la edad... luego mis abuelos sacan cada frase... jajaja

PD, por acá nunca he escuchado a alguien decir de gorrita  

Por cierto, viendo un diccionario (ya medio viejo) dice que se puede traducir como pedir botella ¿alguien sabe donde se usa esta frase?


----------



## tejhon

Hola, soy de Málaga, España, y aquí tenemos una palabra parecida a "ride" que por lo visto sólo se usa en mi provincia, y es alargar; cuando le pides a un amigo que te lleve ("acerque") en coche a un sitio: me alargas hasta allí?.


----------



## QUIJOTE

O tambien me das un aventon?


----------



## Whisky con ron

Si yo les digo como se dice en Venezuela se van a reir:

"dar/pedir la cola"...  Es eso, pedir que lo lleven a uno.

Se imaginarán los visitantes de habla hispana cuando llegan y ven que en Venezuela todos se dan la cola unos a otros


----------



## kassandra

aventón.
	(De aventar).
	1. m. C. Rica, El Salv., Guat., Hond., Méx. y Pan. autoestop.
	2. m. Ecuad., Guat., Hond., Méx., Nic. y Perú. empujón.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Lazarillo

Yo oigo mucho el "acércame a...".

L


----------



## Phryne

Masood said:
			
		

> = _Hacer dedo_...En inglés británico diríamos 'hitch-hiker' en vez de 'hitcher'.



Yo tenía entendido que en EEUU también se le decía "hitchhiker", pero en el diccionario encontré que "hitcher" es de uso informal:*
Hitcher*, n_

Informal._ A free ride obtained along a road.
dictionary.com


----------



## gotitadeleche

Phryne said:
			
		

> Yo tenía entendido que en EEUU también se le decía "hitchhiker", pero en el diccionario encontré que "hitcher" es de uso informal:*
> Hitcher*, n_
> 
> Informal._ A free ride obtained along a road.
> dictionary.com



I have lived here, in several different states, most of my life, and I have never heard "hitcher." Hitchhiker is the word I would use. If anyone out there has heard hitcher, let us know where you are from.


----------



## Edwin

Lucas99 never gave any context! 

To hitch is a verb of various meanings. Only one of which is to   travel by getting free rides from motorists.   It is common to say ''I hitched a ride downtown.''   I don't recall hearing it but I suppose that ''a hitcher'' is a person who hitches a ride.   But most likely such a person would be called a hitchhiker.

By the way, we also say ''thumb a ride'' which is similar to viajar con "el gordo" which el_novato mentioned.

Some definitions of hitch as a verb:

# verb:   to hook or entangle
# verb:   connect to a vehicle (Example: "Hitch the trailer to the car")
# verb:   travel by getting free rides from motorists
# verb:   jump vertically, with legs stiff and back arched
# verb:   walk impeded by some physical limitation or injury
# verb:   to move by jerks or with a tug

So ''a hitcher'' could also mean someone who hitches trailers to a car or something. 

Also ''a hitcher'' could be someone who is always hitching up his pants.


----------



## asm

Y yo la primera vez que leo "autoestopia"; yo siempre viajé de "aventón" cuando fui alumno unversitario, ahora me sé "autoestopista".





			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> Yo es la primera vez que oigo "aventón" Nov.


----------



## fisherofsouls

Masood said:
			
		

> = _Hacer dedo_...En inglés británico diríamos 'hitch-hiker' en
> vez de 'hitcher'.


 
Decimos también "to thumb a lift from s.o.".


----------



## danielfranco

Even though this is an old post, I want to add that "The Hitcher" is the name of a pretty scary movie I watched like fifteen or twenty years ago, starring Rugter Hauger and... erm... I forget.
"El que pide aventones..."
Pah, what do I know?
Dan F


----------



## balears

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Even though this is an old post, I want to add that "The Hitcher" is the name of a pretty scary movie I watched like fifteen or twenty years ago, starring Rugter Hauger and... erm... I forget.
> Dan F


 
Cuyo título en español es "Carretera al infierno". Empieza en una carretera de Texas y Rutger Hauer es un autoestopista.


----------



## greyflannel

How would one say hitchhike?

I was hitchhiking on the interstate, hoping that someone would stop ...

I was trying to hitch a ride ...


Thanks


----------



## Tezzaluna

greyflannel said:


> How would one say hitchhike?
> 
> I was hitchhiking on the interstate, hoping that someone would stop ...
> 
> I was trying to hitch a ride ...
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I was trying to hitch a ride se puede traducir:  pedir aventón, pedir autostop, viajar a dedo.

Cheers.

Tezza


----------



## David

jalón is another word for a hitch or a lift...


----------



## scotu

In this part of Mexico it´s  "_pedir un raite_"
But I can´t confirm the word raite in any dictionary? I think I'll post it.


----------



## greyflannel

Thanks tezzaluna and David.  If I were to say:

Decidí viajar a dedo a Texas...

Would


----------



## greyflannel

Thanks tezzaluna and David.

If I were to say:

Decidí viajar a dedo a Texas ...

Would I be saying:  I decided to hitchhike to Texas ...?


----------



## David

Raite is border slang for "ride," not usually understood outside México. 

I did it once from Panamá all the way to California, but that was a loooong time ago!

It might be clearer if you put "a dedo" in quotes, or said "Decidí viajar a dedo como quien dice, pidiendo aventones hasta Texas.


----------



## greyflannel

Thanks David.  I'm trying to write about a trip I took a loooong time ago myself.  It wasn't as daring as Panama to California though.


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico se le dice "pedir pon"


----------



## No pasa res

En Argentina decimos hacer dedo o viajar a dedo.


----------



## Romed

Esta palabra que se traduce al Español como *autoestopista* ,en Chile no tiene traducción.
Sin embargo la palabra *hitchhike* si, la que se traduce como *viajar a dedo* debido a que el transporte se solicita con la mano empuñada y el dedo pulgar apuntando hacia arriba.
Es decir, una persona "anda (o viaja) a dedo" pero no hay una palabra que defina a esa persona.


----------



## Fernita

Es así como dices, Romed. 
No creo que haya una palabra en español para hitchhiker, al menos en Argentina no decimos "autoestopista" sino "viaja a dedo" o "hace dedo".

Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

Aunque no es lo mismo, también decimos:

*"mochileros que viajan a dedo".*

Lamento no poder ayudarte más.


----------



## Natuz

Es cierto, Es la persona que hace 'auto-stop'. podria decirse 'el que viaja a dedo' pero siempre dependerá del contexto. 
Suerte!


----------



## Romed

Gracias Fernita y Naturz


----------



## Romed

alguien me puede traducir esto ?

es el titulo de un pelicula:
*The Hitcher II: I've Been Waiting*


----------



## frida-nc

Hitcher es una manera corta de decir "hitchhiker" (viajero "a dedo"?)


----------



## mijoch

Hi-here in Spain they say. "autostopista".


----------



## Romed

Gracias a ambos. 
Conocía la palabra hitchiker pero no las había relacionado.
Aquí en Chile también decimos "viajar a dedo"
Saludos.


----------



## Randt

Yo siempre oí autoestopista...todas las demás expresiones que habeis mencionado (aventón, hacer dedo, viajar por dedo, etc,etc) no las había oído nunca... excepto lo de ir de gorrita, eso si me suena.  (PD:Soy española)


----------



## luchosays

En Cuba decimos "coger una botella" o "dar una botella".  Nunca he oido el termino botellero, solamente dar, pedir, coger una botella cuando se viaja pidiendo favores.


----------



## surfotw10

gotitadeleche said:


> I have lived here, in several different states, most of my life, and I have never heard "hitcher." Hitchhiker is the word I would use. If anyone out there has heard hitcher, let us know where you are from.



There's a movie named "The Hitcher" from 1986. Starring Rutger Hauer and C. Thomas Howell.

It's one of my favourite movies from when I was a kid. But of course, who would know every name of every movie out there? There are a lot of movies that I haven't heard of either.


----------



## surfotw10

luchosays said:


> En Cuba decimos "coger una botella" o "dar una botella".  Nunca he oido el termino botellero, solamente dar, pedir, coger una botella cuando se viaja pidiendo favores.



¡Qué curiosidad!

En Panamá decimos "pedir bote" o " dame un bote a..." como equivalente a "to hitchhike."

No sé si sea debido a alguna similitud.


----------

